# Anyone make your own food?



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

Wondering how many out there make their own fish food?

Last night I gave it a try and I enjoyed it. Now I copied this from people online so it is not my idea but here is what I used. The fish food was chosen because it was what I had extra on my shelf. 

1/4 cup goldfish pellets
1/4 cup betta pellets
1/4 cup cichlid veggie pellet
1/2 cup chicken heat and gizzards
1 cup hot water
1 packet of knox gelatin 

I used a coffee grinder to turn all the fish food to dust, cut the chicken into small pieces and removed everything but the meat, used a blinder to grind up the meat into a paste, mixed the gelatin in the hot water and then mixed it all together. Put in a small container in the fridge till morning. I will say it kinda stinks and looks a lot like canned dog food. 

This morning I broke off a small piece about 1/2" x 1/2" and dropped in into each tank. Most of my livebearers took a few mins to understand what it was but they all enjoyed it. My oscars ate it as soon as it hit the water not sure they tasted it. Even saw my plecos eating on it, I think everyone really enjoy the food.

I'm not too worried about it coloring my tank or making a mess it shouldn't be any more then normal food does. This batch made enough that should last 2-3 weeks but that is feeding 14 tanks. My next batch I will do more chicken thinking 1 cup and maybe drop the betta pellets. Some places online suggest using veggies (carrots, cucumber, ...) in stead of fish food, might try that at some point. I really like the idea of making my own food because it is cheaper and I know what my fish are getting. 

So for those that make their own food share how you do it.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice. You can use some cut up market shrimp and fresh fish too. Also add some crushed garlic. Seen a similar recipe somewhere.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

I did think about buying some shrimp or fish maybe next time. I also thought about doing some fish, shrimp, and beef heart in 1/4"-1/2" chunks so the larger fish can eat it better with less waste. 

I remember people putting garlic in the food but I don't recall why I will have to look that up.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Supposedly garlic boosts the immune system and stimulates the appetite.


----------



## henningc (May 20, 2013)

Garlic is good and you may want to add some Golden Pearl 300-500 microns to blow the roof off the protein. Also stick with beef heart as it has less fat. Earth works work well if you place them in water to remove poop then freeze before grinding with meat.


----------

